# My Little Collection



## Corbin (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is what I am growing at this time: Just got the _callosum_ and the _stuaritiana_ last night.

Phal. (Brother Imp X Anaglade)
Phal. Baldans Kaleidoscope ‘Golden Trasure’ AM/AOS
Phal. amboinensis
Phal. stuaritiana 

Paph. callosum var. sublaeve
Paph. spencerianum
Paph. gratrixianum

Paph. Space Flight x Hsinying Web
Paph. Somers Isle ‘HOF Jumbo’ AM/AOS x Paph. lawrenceanum 

The last two are Maudiae hybrids. One is a flame and the other is an album form.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't believe Texans would let their town be called Smyrna, Ga. !


----------



## Corbin (Oct 5, 2007)

My home is in Weatherford, TX. (I was born and raised in Texas) but I have an apartment in Smyrna, GA. (That is where my orchids are) I am working as a site /mechanical superintendent for an engineering firm out of KC and we are building the coating facilities for the F22 and upgrading the coating facilities for the C-130 at Lockheed. Living away from home is the pits but that is part of construction. At least they fly me home every third weekend.


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2007)

F22 is that a plane?


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

> Just got the callosum and the stuaritiana last night.



The enabling has begun.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 6, 2007)

Marco,

Yes it is the United States new stealth fighter/attack aircraft


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2007)

Corbin said:


> My home is in Weatherford, TX. (I was born and raised in Texas) but I have an apartment in Smyrna, GA. (That is where my orchids are)



Home is where the orchids are...


----------

